# Red Creek 04/25/2010



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Be up there sunday for the day. Just us boys, no women folk.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dude, put a red flag on your bike or something and I'll be sure to avoid you. LOL! We'll be there Sunday. It's starting to rain, so hopefully it will settle the dust down a bit. It was a SOB there last weekend. But, still had fun!

Donna


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet! we will see you there. There is only 4 of us ridding sunday so we will be looking for others to ride with.

The wife cant go sunday cause no one will watch the little one and my buddy's wife is going out of town.

BTW,
Almost called you sunday for directions to the train station. Blew right past it and ended up in cariere. Hopefully I'll have better luck tomorrow morning at 8 when I gotta be there


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea, you blew at least 10 miles right by it. I grew up in Carriere. Hollar at me if you have any problems. See ya Sunday! I'll be on the red 450 Kingquad with polka dot snorkles. Can't miss it. I might not be on it though. My little boy tackled twin ponds last weekend and rode through on my bike about 50 times. I'm sure he'll be snagging mine again. I might be the one lookin like a retard on a 250 Ozark. LOL!

Donna


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok we normally try to be up there around 9 9:30 ish. There will be 3 kawi's a red one Kawi green one and a camo one, plus a black canned ham and a yellow honda foreman. Sorry couldnt find the red flag for my bike. But my bike is red 

We will look for ya'll!


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just talked to my brother in law. They went up Friday night and camped. he said the riding is awesome today. I am so jealous. They'll be riding 2 yellow can ams with 2 rugrats attached if you run into them. Might hit a glitch with Brandon's job. He might have to work tomorrow, but not for sure yet. I'm sure he'll get out of it if he can. LOL.

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, well. Just got the official word. Brandon has to work tomorrow. I've got to learn to pull that trailer! Anyway, if you run into my brother and sister in law, tell them I said "BITE ME!". Not LOL'ing. Ya'll have fun.

Donna


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok will do. will look for you another time! remember pulling a trailer is simple until you back up


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got it worked out in my head. When Bran's gotta work, I can put Reed's Ozark in the bed of the truck and pull my bike on the little trailer. That big enclosed is just kind of freakie when you're not used to it. I've pulled it one time, but not without Brandon supervising. LOL. He told me to go ahead and go today, but I feel so guilty going riding while he's working. Yea, I know, I'm a good wife! Let me know how it was.

Donna


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man we had a great time today, my boy swamped his canned ham and killed it. But the smart ones in the group had a blast. Met your brother when we first headed out towards alligator alley in the morning and thenn saw him again before I got in the shower. 

Perfect ridding all day today


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, go ahead! Rub it in! 

Donna


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep you missed it lol


----------

